

Buy your own drone and produce precise orthomosaics and 3D models. - pablosanchez
http://www.sensefly.com

======
PeterisP
No public info on pricing implies a strong statement of "if I must ask then I
can't afford it". So I won't bother looking at features you're obviously not
targeting at most of people here.

------
ebbflowgo
awesome.

